# Impulse purchase - seems ok but..



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I bought a Husky digital level about a year back on a similar impulse. Looked cool, in reality not worth much. Found it still in its canvas bag the other day looking for a backup multimeter in a box I keep electronic measuring devices in.


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a couple of electronic measuring devices. But when I go to use them, the button battery is usually dead. I tend reach first for the analog devices.


----------



## pauljuilleret (Nov 16, 2013)

I bought a digital angle gauge from one of the major suppliers a few years back it works great as long as you buy the button batteries by the pound every time I would go to use it the battery was dead it's been laying on the shelf now for over a year nice concept tool just isn't worth a darn batteries are a bit pricy also don't see me buying anything like that again for a while


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I keep hearing this battery issue, and I don't get it. I use a digital bevel gauge, a digital angle gauge for table saw, and a digital depth gauge for blade/bit height. Maybe I don't use them that much, I don't know, but I've never changed the battery in the bevel gauge, once on the depth gauge, and never on the angle gauge.

I've had all of them for over 2 years, I think.


----------



## philba (Aug 23, 2014)

I have a number of them, too and have replaced maybe 2 batteries over the last few years. I don't doubt that there are defective ones that deplete batteries quickly. By design, these devices are pretty good in that regard, though.


----------



## whitewulf (May 11, 2010)

Fello Jocks
When l start a projects, locate nesassary tools, items,nails, screws etc. Same wit batteries, one item to know about button cells, care must be taken to "Donot use analog voltmeter to check voltage" they can DRAIN THE BATTERY WHILE FUMBLING wit battery, also holding poles between fingers !
jus my $.02 wort YMMV

IMHO, the battirey situation,is like any othes item in my shop.


----------

